# Increasing lateral bearing pressure



## NotYet (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am using lateral bearing pressure = 100psf/ft as minimum without soil report. But it's very small to design embedment of deep footing.

Can I apply CBC sec. 1086.3.3 to increase this value.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 20, 2012)

If the pressure is caused by earthquake overturning, you are permitted to decrease the effects on the soil by 25% per ASCE 7 section 12.13.4. Does this help?


----------



## NotYet (Jan 20, 2012)

yes right, but it's wind load. Sec. 1086.3.3 is still applicable?


----------

